# colchester camping and caravan club site



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi 

We are currently camped out on a fantastic site in Hatfield Peveral ready to pop upto Colchester tommorrow for MOT and service on the van.

We initially called the CCC site at colchester to be told thast since our van was 28foot they would probably call us an RV ( even though we are a German Euromobil) .

We felt quite pleased until they told us it would mean paying £30 rather than £19. hence we are are the wheatsheaf paying £8 a night

stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Is that the one called "Colchester Camping", Stew? We stayed there a few weeks ago. (see http://www.pollensa.blogspot.com/)

Nice-ish site, but very close to a main road, and in a huge dip, so normal terrestrial TV is a no-no. Probably no great loss, Stew.

It does beg the question - at what point does an A-class become an RV? Some of the new European A-classes coming out are enormous.

Gerald


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

We're 8m34cm (27 ft something) and Colchester Caravan and Camping treated us as a normal MH. Plenty of room on the pitch (hardstanding) but the facilities left something to be desired and, but for the fact that we had to be in Colchester at that time we would have moved on sharpish. To charge £30 odd is well over the top for this site - after all I doubt you take more showers etc than anybody else, or do you? The difficulty with CLs round about Colchester itself is that none of them appear to have hardstanding, an essential for us and, I suspect, all tag axles.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Stew 

Just to clarify .. this was the Camping & Caravan Club site .. not the Caravan Club site ? 

cheers Jim 


PS.. good luck with the MOT, George was 'done' last week :wink:


----------



## 100485 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Artona

interested in where your service and MOT are being done in colchester as i live in witham, i have a Gulfstream 1990 6.2 chevvy diesel, do they do servicing on these?
thanks 
ian


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Ian 
The local council sites can usually do MOTs on large vehicles, I had the RV tested at Chelmsford Council Centre. Sorry, I can't help with the servicing, I do my own.

Colchester address.
Vehicle Servicing, Westside Centre, London Rd, Stanway, Colchester
01206 282624

>>Money Saving Expert<<


----------



## 100485 (Aug 12, 2006)

ok thanks alot jim

ian


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi 

The site is the one you can see from the A12 I think, got it from the camping and caravan book, comments based on what the receptionist told me. 

As for hard standing we will need it in winter but have not needed the rest of the year. 

MOT and servicing undertaken by Colchester council, Jims details spot on although I have a straightforward Fiat engine, you would have to ask about Americans. 

stew


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Stew

This is the CC site near the A12

Caravan Site 
There should be no supplement to pay for an RV .. unless this is an CC, MUC site ..?


----------

